# M-577A2  Queen Mary



## eme411 (31 Oct 2013)

Does anyone out there know of a 4.2 kw genset mount and hoist davit for the front of the vehicle, we need one of each for the one we have in our museum, last of the items that we are looking for , also any M-113A2 parts that may be laying around, we have a running fleet of 15, hope someone can help, please send pm,
regards Frank


----------

